# Vegas trip!!!



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey all I am going to Vegas in about a month and I was wondering if anyone knows of anything to do there that is out of the ordinary. I already plan to go to all of the worthwhile casinos and to go to the pawn stars (tv show) pawn shop because I'm a big fan of the show. Anyone know of anything that is just a cant miss in Vegas?


----------



## wellington (Jun 30, 2012)

My brother went to some zero gravity type thing. You fly around in a big air tunnel with just a special suit on, kinda like a parachute jump suit. Sorry, I don't remember the name of it. But he loved it. BTW he is 54, and loved it.


----------



## bigred (Jun 30, 2012)

I went to Pawn Stars Pawn shop a couple years ago. Pretty cool


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 30, 2012)

wellington said:


> My brother went to some zero gravity type thing. You fly around in a big air tunnel with just a special suit on, kinda like a parachute jump suit. Sorry, I don't remember the name of it. But he loved it. BTW he is 54, and loved it.



My dad was telling me about this thing too. It sounds like a lot of fun I will have to check into it thanks.



bigred said:


> I went to Pawn Stars Pawn shop a couple years ago. Pretty cool



Thats what I have heard but I also heard there is always a huge line at least an hour long to get in but definitely worth it to me.


----------



## Blakem (Jun 30, 2012)

I know they have a zip line around treasure island area. If you are going with a fun group, go to the marquee club/bar. Of all the places we went to, my girlfriend and I enjoyed that the most! While dancing (something I do not enjoy a lot) they were shooting out confetti, dollar bills, and it was just a blast! Never thought I would enjoy a club. I am an extrovert so we got lucky and got in for free, otherwise it costs 40$ for each male and 30$ for females. The club is 3 stories and has different kinds of music each level. I heard that the red canyon is cool to hike and walk around. That may be miserable considering its summer over there. I don't know if you've been before but drinks are ridiculous. So, I got mine from a local grocery store. 
Sorry, this isn't out of the ordinary at all, but it's a great time! Have fun!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 30, 2012)

All of that sounds like a blast!!! Except for the part about the red canyon lol it would sound like a lot of fun but its too hot right now. Thanks for all the tips!!!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hit up a gun range lol.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 30, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> Hit up a gun range lol.



Do they let intoxicated people shoot guns?


----------



## bigred (Jun 30, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > My brother went to some zero gravity type thing. You fly around in a big air tunnel with just a special suit on, kinda like a parachute jump suit. Sorry, I don't remember the name of it. But he loved it. BTW he is 54, and loved it.
> ...





Yep they had a line and only let so many people in at a time



Blake m said:


> I know they have a zip line around treasure island area. If you are going with a fun group, go to the marquee club/bar. Of all the places we went to, my girlfriend and I enjoyed that the most! While dancing (something I do not enjoy a lot) they were shooting out confetti, dollar bills, and it was just a blast! Never thought I would enjoy a club. I am an extrovert so we got lucky and got in for free, otherwise it costs 40$ for each male and 30$ for females. The club is 3 stories and has different kinds of music each level. I heard that the red canyon is cool to hike and walk around. That may be miserable considering its summer over there. I don't know if you've been before but drinks are ridiculous. So, I got mine from a local grocery store.
> Sorry, this isn't out of the ordinary at all, but it's a great time! Have fun!



Dancing Oh man I dance like a true white guy, I WOULD RATHER WASH DISHES


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 30, 2012)

Ha ha dont all us white guys dance the exact same. And I would still rather dance than wash dishes. But why would a man have to wash dishes? Women should be in the kitchen at all times.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 2, 2012)

*Thinks evil thoughts about the punishment fitting the above poster*

The only thing (other then the pet store) that I want to go back to in Vegas is to see the water show at the Bellagio.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 2, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> *Thinks evil thoughts about the punishment fitting the above poster*
> 
> The only thing (other then the pet store) that I want to go back to in Vegas is to see the water show at the Bellagio.



 !!! And what pet store? What goes on at the water show?


----------



## Neal (Jul 2, 2012)

The only time I ever one anything at Vegas was at the Excalibur...so you should go there.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 2, 2012)

Neal said:


> The only time I ever one anything at Vegas was at the Excalibur...so you should go there.



Haha first place I shall go. Thanks


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 2, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > *Thinks evil thoughts about the punishment fitting the above poster*
> ...



http://www.exoticpetslv.com/

You would probably not enjoy it, it's just "dancing" water set to music. I found it neat and very fascinating.


----------



## Blakem (Jul 2, 2012)

bigred said:


> Yep they had a line and only let so many people in at a time
> 
> 
> Dancing Oh man I dance like a true white guy, I WOULD RATHER WASH DISHES





Dancing is quite the foreign language to me but if I am relaxed and had a few beers I am down to dance all over. My biggest problem is feeling like people are watching me dance. 
I am sure that whatever you do, it will be a great time!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 2, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



I'll probably stop by there to see if they got any cool torts. And the water show sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Edna (Jul 2, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Ha ha dont all us white guys dance the exact same. And I would still rather dance than wash dishes. But why would a man have to wash dishes? Women should be in the kitchen at all times.



Yes, of course. In the kitchen planning the next phase of the remodel (a hammered copper sink?) and ordering yet another set of dishes ( hand painted Mamma Ro?) You're right, women belong in the kitchen.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 2, 2012)

Edna said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha dont all us white guys dance the exact same. And I would still rather dance than wash dishes. But why would a man have to wash dishes? Women should be in the kitchen at all times.
> ...



Exactly!!! What kind of women would want there husbands cooking for them with oily greasy hands and hairy chests???


----------



## Edna (Jul 2, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> > Eweezyfosheezy said:
> ...



My darling doesn't have a hairy chest, and he showers before preparing or helping to prepare meals And then washing the dishes, of course.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 3, 2012)

Edna said:


> My darling doesn't have a hairy chest, and he showers before preparing or helping to prepare meals And then washing the dishes, of course.



Edna sounds like you have a real man and a real winner there!





Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I'll probably stop by there to see if they got any cool torts. And the water show sounds pretty cool.



They usually have a wide variety. What always gets to me tho are the adorable baby water turtles.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2012)

Edna said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Edna said:
> ...



Ohh sounds like you got part of the .01% male subspecies thats het for washing dishes and cooking food. Extremely rare specimen you have there congrats!!!



Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> > My darling doesn't have a hairy chest, and he showers before preparing or helping to prepare meals And then washing the dishes, of course.
> ...





Sounds good I'll definitely stop by there then. Water turtles are incredibly cute especially diamondback terrapins.


----------



## alex_freedie (Jul 3, 2012)

I went horseback riding in the mountains, grand canyon and saw area 51 on day trips in Vegas  was good fun and not bad value! Indoor amusement park at circus circus pretty good too!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2012)

alex_freedie said:


> I went horseback riding in the mountains, grand canyon and saw area 51 on day trips in Vegas  was good fun and not bad value! Indoor amusement park at circus circus pretty good too!



Not really looking to do anything outdoors unless it has to do with swimming because its so hot. Area 51 would be cool to see though. Will definitely check out circus circus the day that I get there.


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait a minute . Your selling one of your Sulcatas. It better not be for gambling money, that just ain't right. Don't forget to gamble. Play blackjack, win big and share with all your great caring friends of TFO


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2012)

wellington said:


> Wait a minute . Your selling one of your Sulcatas. It better not be for gambling money, that just ain't right. Don't forget to gamble. Play blackjack, win big and share with all your great caring friends of TFO



Ha ha just selling the sulcata because theres no room for another male. Im going in early August if anyone from TFO is going then that would be really cool. Oh yeah thats the main reason why I'm going is to gamble. I will play some blackjack but im more of a texas hold em player. Will keep you in mind if I win it big lol do I share it with every member or just the active members?


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute . Your selling one of your Sulcatas. It better not be for gambling money, that just ain't right. Don't forget to gamble. Play blackjack, win big and share with all your great caring friends of TFO
> ...



Just the active ones, like me LOL.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2012)

wellington said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > wellington said:
> ...


Ehhh you were actually the one member I would leave out unfortunately.


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2012)

Blake m said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Yep they had a line and only let so many people in at a time
> ...





Ha ha im the same way. Its like if I start dancing everyone will stop and watch me lol. O I will its going to be legen (wait for it) dary!!!


----------

